# Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo miteinander

Wer kann mir DEN entscheidenden Tip geben?

Ich benutze bei diversen Angelbasteleien des öfteren 2k Epoxidlack (Wobblerbau, Garnvesiegelung usw.).

Mein Problem: egal, wie ich es probiere: der Pinsel wird nicht mehr richtig sauber. habe es schon mit mehrfacher Anwendung von Pinselreiniger, Terpentinersatz und Seife versucht, aber bei jeder Anwendung wird der Pinsel ein wenig steifer.

Kennt jemand ein Geheimverfahren???? #c


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

ich hab auch keine #d
hab nach jedem Boots-Anstrich die Pinsel in die Tonne gedrückt weil ich sie auch nicht sauber bekommen habe ....
1 Tag später waren sie dann Bretthart


----------



## Damyl (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Nitroverdünnung |supergri oder Butylacetat...............


----------



## zandertex (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Aceton,Gruß Pringelsblau


----------



## saarländer 24 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Hallo Kohlmeise,
wirst Du dir *Epoxi - Verdünnung* besorgen müssen. Die meisten Malerbetriebe haben diese und sicher wird dir ein Malermeister ein wenig abfüllen. 
Dann arbeitest Du den Pinsel kräftig damit durch. Danach hängst Du ihn über Nacht zum trocknen auf. Am nächsten Tag solange mit *Seife auswaschen* bis es richtig schäumt. 
Kleiner Tip am Rande: egal welche Pinsel man reinigt, immer mit Seife gründlich nachwaschen. 

...ach ja, 2K Lacke sind nicht reversibel. Sollten die Farbreste im Pinsel bereits hart sein, schmeiß ihn weg...

mfg aus´m südwesten


----------



## hsobolewski (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Wenn du nur kleine Teile lackierst nehm doch Einwegpinsel. Die kosten nicht viel und du sparst dir die ewige Auswascherei.
Die Pinsel kosten so um die 30-50 Cent.


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

@ hsobolewski

Woher beziehst du diese Einwegpinsel ? 
Hatte meine bisjetzt immer bei "Kloppenburg"(norddeutsche Drogerieladenkette)bekommen , die wurden aber wohl von einem Konkurenten übernommen , und es gibt diese Pinsel jetzt nicht mehr |bigeyes.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit , 3 Stk. in 3 Größen für 0,99€ , bunte Kunstoffgriffe und schwarze Kunstoffborsten , haaren kaum !

Habe nur noch wenige:c !

Gruß , diemai


----------



## biotoecus (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

"Mein Problem: egal, wie ich es probiere: der Pinsel wird nicht mehr richtig sauber. habe es schon mit mehrfacher Anwendung von Pinselreiniger, Terpentinersatz und Seife versucht, aber bei jeder Anwendung wird der Pinsel ein wenig steifer."

TatüüTataa, mehr sog i net.

Ajax mach das Becken sauber, Terpentin reinigt den Pinsel. :vik:


----------



## Slotti (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

@ diemai bei tackle24.de gibts welche für 0,25 /Stk


----------



## FrankWoerner (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Ich habe auch Ewigkeiten ausprobiert Pinsel weggeschmissen usw und mit Essigessenz ausprobiert. Das ging ganz gut. Bis ich auf das Zeug gestoßen bin. Ist nicht ganz billig (ca. 25€ / Dose) aber man braucht nicht viel und der Pinsel ist wie neu ohne Rückstände. Dadurch erlaub ich mir auch hochwertige Pinsel zunehmen, denn nix regt mich mehr auf wie haarende oder Streifen ziehende Billigpinsel. das kann einem das ganze Ergebnis versauen.


----------



## diemai (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

@ Slotti

Danke für den Tip , muß ich 'mal checken #6!


@ FrankWoerner

Wo bekommt man so'n Zeug's ? Wußte garnicht , das es so 'was gibt #c.


Tolle Tips , ihr beiden ! 

Danke , diemai


----------



## FrankWoerner (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Also als Privatperson bekommst du es fast nicht das ist der Nachteil. Entweder uber Maler oder Lackierer die mit Epoxidharzen arbeiten. Oder so wie ich, ich habs über die Firma meiner Freundin bezogen.
Du mußt irgend ein gewerbe haben sonnst kannst bei Delo net bestellen. Und was bei denen noch dazu kommt ist ein Mindestbestellwert von 100€. Also am besten bei einem Maler und Lackierer mitbestellen das ist das beste.


----------



## fluefiske (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Warum so kompliziert ?
Geh in die Apotheke und hol Dir Azeton,die Menge bestimmst Du selbst.Eine kleine Glasflasche reicht,kostet vielleicht 5€.Damit bekommst Du den Pinsel sauber.Anschliessend mit Seife auswaschen,fertig.

Gruß Erich


----------



## diemai (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

@ Frank Woerner

Das ist ja nich' so prickelnd ! Aber vielen Dank für die Info#6 !

 @ fluefiske

Von dem Zeugs liest man ja viel , manche lösen Plastik darin auf und streichen es als Schutzschicht und/oder Imprägnierung vor dem Grundieren auf ihre Holzköder .

Kenn' ich mich aber nicht mit aus !

                            Gruß , diemai


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Ich nehm auch Aceton.
Ab 1 Liter im Baumarkt, in kleineren Mengen aus der Apotheke.
Aber Vorsicht, das Zeug ist nicht ohne!


----------



## fluefiske (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Um nicht zu viel vom Azeton zu vergeuden,wird ein kleines Behältnis,nicht grösser als ein Fingerhut,mit Azeton gefüllt.Der Pinsel kommt da hinein und wird ausgewaschen bez. ausgedrückt.Das verunreinigte Azeton ausleeren,verdunstet ganz schnell.So hast Du lange an einem kleinen Fläschchen aus der Apotheke.
Den Pinsel noch mit Seife unter Wasser auswaschen.
Zum Pinsel : Ich halte von den 1-Wegpinseln überhaupt nix.Hol Dir in einer Schreibwarenabteilung Pinsel,die flach und vorne gerade sind.Die gibt es in verschiedenen Breiten.Mit Grösse 8 und 12 kannst Du alle Ruten lackieren,auch die Bindungen der kleinen 1-Stegringen an einer Fliegenrute.
@ Dienststelle-Ast
Gibt es das Zeug wirklich im Baumarkt ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## diemai (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

@ fluefiske

Danke für die Anleitung #6!

                                            Gruß , diemai


----------



## Damyl (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Kleiner Tipp
Epoxi-Verdünnung ist das selbe wie Epoxi-Reiniger.....aber billiger...
Nitro-Verdünnung würde auch funktionieren..

http://shops.venditio.com/heiko/kat...6684/1113334522728/Epoxi-Verduennung+854.html


----------



## Angel-Ralle (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

@Damyl: mit Nitro machst Du bei 2K überhaupt nichts! Da wird meist der Pinsel nur schneller "hart"! ;-))

@fluefiske: ja es gibt es wirklich - 1 Liter in der Dose mit Kindersicherem Verschluß. Reicht man recht lange und die Kosten sind rechtpasabel! Wenn ich recht erinnere ca. 5 € für den Liter! - kann aber auch etwas weniger gewesen sein!

Petri


----------



## fluefiske (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

" @Damyl: mit Nitro machst Du bei 2K überhaupt nichts! Da wird meist der Pinsel nur schneller "hart"! ;-)) "

Nicht,daß Du das Zeug jetzt säufst in der Hoffnung,auf Viagra verzichten zu können :q .

@ _Angel-Ralle_
_Ich habe zwar noch einen Vorrat,schau aber mal im Baumarkt nach._

_Gruß Erich_


----------



## Damyl (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> @Damyl: mit Nitro machst Du bei 2K überhaupt nichts! Da wird meist der Pinsel nur schneller "hart"! ;-))



ALARM..............:vik:
Wenn das mal kein Ferkel wird.....................#6

Ich werd´s mal probieren............werd morgen bei der Arbeit mal ein Gläschen nehmen...


----------



## Damyl (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

So.........probiert......schmeckt schaizze, und macht den Pinsel auch net hart 

Im Ernst
Du kannst fasst alle 2-K Materialien mit Nitro reinigen. Auch 2-K Epoxidharzlack.
Natürlich könnt ihr auch Azeton nehmen. Sorgt aber bitte dafür das gut gelüftet ist. Da sich Atzeton sehr schnell verflüchtigt, kann schnell ein explosives Luftgemisch entstehen.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pinselreinigung bei 2k Lack????*

Moin Erich,

klar gibts das Zeug im Baumarkt.
Eine Literflasche ist ein ganz schöner Brocken und reicht gute 6 Wochen! |bigeyes :q

Preislich kommt man im Baumarkt besser und da steckt das Zeuch in einer Metallflasche mit Sicherheisverschluss.
Ich fülle aber noch mal um. 

Ich reinige damit auch die Einwegspritzen, Einwegmischbecherchen, Einwegpinselchen ....

Gruß Tom


----------

